# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/31



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warmer temps have finally started to warm up the waters of Devils Lake and 
along with it the fishing action. Last week?s PWT tournament has been a 
testiment of the great fishing Devils Lake has to offer. One needs to only 
look at the weights and the numbers of fish anglers are catching. Walleyes are 
being caught in most all areas of the western basin that includes the Flats and 
Pelican. In these areas angler are catching fish on most all presentations. 
Anglers are pitching jigs into shallow shorelines, slip bobbering the trees and 
small brushy spots in the shallows, cranking shallow shorelines and weedbeds, 
and running livebait rigs. While the bigger fish are harder to find, the best 
eating fish of 14-19 inches are plentiful. Pike are being caught in most all 
areas along with the walleyes. Also, anglers are reporting some good pike 
fishing in Six Mile Bay, the Ft. Totten area, Mission Bay, Penny Bay, and the 
Storm Sewer area in East Bay. Cranks, lindy rigs, or smelt or herring are all 
working. White bass are being caught in Six Mile Bay and Channel A as well as 
small pockets throughout the lake. Small cranks such as blue/silver or 
firetiger shad raps work well as do jigs tipped with minnows or white or 
chartruese twister tails. Shorefisherman are having good luck at most of the 
bridges, Hwy 19 near the airport, and the culverts along Hwy 281. The best 
bites are early morning and evening.


----------

